
Unlimited fast and free web hosting service - ncomputersorg
https://ncomputers.org/seo/ab
======
voiper1
What is this? Who is this for? Who is paying for this "unlimited"
SSD/CPU/MySQL, and how technically can it even scale to unlimited?

~~~
ncomputersorg
hi! who is this for? the people. who is paying? my enterprise and soon google
ads. web hosting enterprises started to use the unlimited concept but it is
merely a marketing strategy. we want to offer the same as they for free. it is
limited to the server capabilites and what this means is that there are no
limits for the account.

